# Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?



## Erdmännchen (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir neulich als kleine Spielerei zwischendurch bei ebay die Pen Pocket Rocket Pro von Grandeslam bestellt, welche nun gestern ankam.
Heute bei trockenem Wetter wollte ich dann einige Würfe zur Probe machen, hat auch perfekt funktioniert zuerst, bis ich nach 12-13 Würfen merkte, dass da was locker ist.
Die Verbindung zum Griff hat überhaupt keine Befestigung, sie kann problemlos komplett rausgezogen werden (siehe Bild, zweites Bild zusammengesteckt).
Kann ich das irgendwie befestigen, sodass sie immer noch vollständig zusammengeschoben werden kann, aber nicht sofort wieder auseinander geht? Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## NickAdams (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Ich würde den gleichen Kleber verwenden, mit dem auch die Ringe der Teleruten verklebt werden. Der wird einfach erwärmt und dann aufgetragen. Diese Klebestifte gibt es normalerweise in den Angelläden. Dann würde ich den letzten Teleblank, also den, der nicht mehr rausrutschen soll, an einer Stelle rundum mit dem Kleber bestreichen und das Griffstück drüberstecken. 
Besagter Kleber hat auch den Vorteil, dass er durch Erwärmen auch wieder gelöst werden kann, sollte dies Mal erfoderlich sein.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Besagter Kleber nennt sich Heißkleber und den muss man normalerweise keinesfalls in Angelläden kaufen.
Wobei ich bei der Rute eher Epoxid benutzen würde, kommt jedoch drauf an wie groß das Spaltmaß zwischen Aufnahme und Blank ist.


----------



## familienvater (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Wenn Du Verbindungen zu Schlossern hast, versuche es mal 
mit Loctit ein Kleber für Schraubensicherung .Hält bombenfest,ein geringes Spaltmaß ist aber Voraussetzung.
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater  #h


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

wenn Du erreichen willst, dass Du sie noch komplett zusammenschieben kannst. 
Gucken: geht das Teil am Ende auf? wenn ja- gut;
alle Ringe runter und Blankteile nach hinten druchschieben
Das Stück, was ins Handteil kommt wieder einführen|supergri#h (hallo Honey)
und Stelle markieren, wie weit das im handteil verbleiben muss. Heraus ziehen, auf das Stück, welches im Handteil bleiben muss, vorsichtig Lack auftragen ( trocknen lassen) und wieder einführen|supergri Solange Lack auftragen, bis das nach Vorn nichts mehr durchrutscht. Nu die restlichen Blankteile von Hinten einführen, prüfen ob die auch behandelt werden müssen, ansonsten Ringe wieder ankleben- Angeln
Achtung - ich kenne Dein "Spielzeug " praktisch nicht.
So gehts aber bei Teleruten.
Allerings : war das Teil nicht recht neu? Umtauschen?
Gruß A.


----------



## Erdmännchen (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Danke euch, dann werde ich es mal so probieren, wenn das werte Weib mit dem Lack und Epoxid wieder ankommt, ohne ihr wird es schwer mit dem hinten Einführen.
Die Rute ist zwar sehr neu, kommt aber frisch aus England und wenn es schnell zu reparieren ist, ist es mir lieber, als einen längeren Schriftverkehr und eine Wartezeit von 1-2 Monaten.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

wohin willst Du mit dem Epoxid?


----------



## Micha85 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Das gehampel mit Lack und Epoxid würde ich mir schenken.

Wenn man den, von der Rolle aus, ersten Ring löst, das ganze hinten Raus schaut und ein paar mal mit Isolierband umwickelt sollte das halten.

Penn hin, Penn her. Wir reden hier nicht von einer High-End-Ultra-light-super-Pro-Rute sondern, wie du selbst schreibst, von spielerei. 
Wenn du diese Rute also nicht täglich mit Grosshechten quälst sollte das Isoband problemlos einige Jahre halten.


----------



## dosenelch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Danke euch, dann werde ich es mal so probieren, *wenn das werte Weib mit dem Lack und Epoxid wieder ankommt, ohne ihr wird es schwer mit dem hinten Einführen.*
> Die Rute ist zwar sehr neu, kommt aber frisch aus England und wenn es schnell zu reparieren ist, ist es mir lieber, als einen längeren Schriftverkehr und eine Wartezeit von 1-2 Monaten.



|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Erdmännchen schrieb:


> dann werde ich es mal so probieren, wenn das werte Weib mit dem Lack und Epoxid wieder ankommt, ohne ihr wird es schwer mit dem hinten Einführen.



Und Du meinst, dass ausgerechnet Epoxid da das richtige Mittel der Wahl ist???? #d#d#d
Na, ich weiß ja nicht....

Aber auf jeden Fall gibt's für solche Ferkeleien ein


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Ganz große Klasse :m
Ohne die Konkurrenz zu kennen: Das ist definitiv mein Favorit für die nächste Wahl!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Danke euch, dann werde ich es mal so probieren, wenn das werte Weib mit dem Lack und Epoxid wieder ankommt, ohne ihr wird es schwer mit dem hinten Einführen.
> Die Rute ist zwar sehr neu, kommt aber frisch aus England und wenn es schnell zu reparieren ist, ist es mir lieber, als einen längeren Schriftverkehr und eine Wartezeit von 1-2 Monaten.


Jungejungejunge........


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> ... ohne ihr wird es schwer mit dem hinten Einführen.


Wieso?
Selbst ist der Mann! 
|scardie:


----------



## flasha (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Selbst ist der Mann!
> |scardie:



Die Folge habe ich damals gesehen. Da lief mir nen Schauer über den Rücken.


----------



## Erdmännchen (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*

Ihr müsst aber auch alles falsch verstehen 

So, hab ein paar Probleme mit dem PC, kann von meinem nicht schreiben, die Nachricht verschwindet immer wenn ich auf abschicken klicke und ich bekomme die Aufforderung "Bitte füllen Sie das Titel- und das Nachrichtfeld aus.", ist schon länger so, falls da jemand ne Idee hat, dann kann ich schneller antworten, so muss ich halt immer auswärts schreiben^^ Übrigens, cookies, cache etc geleert/gelöscht, kommt trotzdem.

Also, meine holde hat nun das Epoxid gebracht, keine Angst, ihr gehts gut. Ganz hinten beim letzten Rutenteil einen klein wenig Epoxid rauf, einmal rum, nun ist es perfekt, passt genau, rutscht nichts mehr durch, würde ich jeder Zeit wieder so machen, danke also für den Tipp =)
Mal gucken, ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe, sie mal am Wasser zu testen.


----------



## dosenelch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber auch alles falsch verstehen
> 
> So, hab ein paar Probleme mit dem PC, kann von meinem nicht schreiben, die Nachricht verschwindet immer wenn ich auf abschicken klicke und ich bekomme die Aufforderung "Bitte füllen Sie das Titel- und das Nachrichtfeld aus.", ist schon länger so, falls da jemand ne Idee hat, dann kann ich schneller antworten, so muss ich halt immer auswärts schreiben^^ Übrigens, cookies, cache etc geleert/gelöscht, kommt trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie das mitmacht...:m


----------



## Chiforce (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Defekte Teleskoprute - wie reparieren?*



familienvater schrieb:


> Wenn Du Verbindungen zu Schlossern hast, versuche es mal
> mit Loctit ein Kleber für Schraubensicherung .Hält bombenfest,ein geringes Spaltmaß ist aber Voraussetzung.
> MFG und Petri Heil vom
> familienvater  #h




Übrigens Loctite, und das Katalogprogramm von Loctite umfasst ca 7368 verschiedene Stoffe:

http://www.loctite.de/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_de/hs.xsl/komplette-produktliste-loctite-29728.htm?&countryCode=de&BU=industrial&parentredDotUID=productfinder&redDotUID=productfinder&param2=mode%3Dfull|

Und das was der Schlosser benutzt wird sicherlich "nur" Schraubensicherung sein, und das funktioniert nur im Zusammenspiel mit Metalloberflächen, mit denen es unter anaeoroben Verhältnissen reagiert und fest wird, für Kunstharze und Glas/Aramid/Carbon gänzlich ungeeignet.
Gibt da schöne Auswahlcharts unter: http://www.loctite.de/anwendungsbereiche-29954.htm

Die hier benötigte Sparte ist "Strukturelles Kleben":http://www.loctite.de/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_de/hs.xsl/loctite-produktsuche-29727.htm?&countryCode=de&BU=industrial&parentredDotUID=productfinder&redDotUID=productfinder&param1=brandRedDotUID%3D0000000389|x%3D0|subsubapplicationRedDotUID%3D|subapplicationRedDotUID%3D0000000295|mode%3Dadvanced|y%3D791|applicationRedDotUID%3D000000026R|chemistryPK%3D________________27925836953237952|pageIndex%3D0|action%3Dsearch|

MfG

#h


----------

